# Perfect Shirt for Training Dogs



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

LMAO!!! I WANT ONE!!! (Though, mostly...now, I just want some steak! <woof! woof!>)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hahaha. I totally cracked up when I saw that one. I can't wait to wear it to the seminar!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I love it! The other one that I've seen lately says simply, "You had me at woof".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL! Too funny! I just got these two...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cute tshirts and I like the one You had me at woof


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a t-shirt with a cartoon puppy that says:

"*if i was your pet*
*i'd run away*"

 
I wear it to dog class a lot, LOL.

​


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I like the had me at woof also. LOL

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha I like this one


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> ha I like this one


Thank you for this helpful post!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, great shirts!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> ha I like this one


Ummmm. Howdy y'all from Houston!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL I was just kidding... bc I know there's a lot of people here from Texas LOL

If they had a I'd rather LIVE in Hell than VISIT Florida shirt, I'd own it...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Cute shirts!! 

I was going to say...is Texas really that bad?? I LOVE horses and that's like horse country...or is that Kentucky?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> I have a t-shirt with a cartoon puppy that says:
> 
> "*if i was your pet*
> *i'd run away*"
> ...


OHMYGAWD! Where'd you get that one? I must have it! Of course, it would be hugely inappropriate for me to wear it while teaching... but I think it's funny as hell and would have to wear it when I'm in agility class or something...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

KY is green, beautiful horse country


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Suddenly my line dancing days popped into my head and the song that goes, "All My X-s Live in Texas" is stuck in my head. Actually, I have some family living in Texas. Just don't know where!

Love the Pav...shirt!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> OHMYGAWD! Where'd you get that one? I must have it! Of course, it would be hugely inappropriate for me to wear it while teaching... but I think it's funny as hell and would have to wear it when I'm in agility class or something...


Believe it or not, I got it at Wal-Mart for seven bucks, and it's organic cotton! I wish I'd bought two b/c this one now has red wine stains on it from where Marlowe got a little too enthusiastic one evening. Now the stains are more brown-ish from where I tried to get them out, and it looks kinda like the cartoon puppy took a big crap down the shirt...which almost makes me like it even more, LOL.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO! That's why I only buy dark colored shirts


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Cute shirts!!
> 
> I was going to say...is Texas really that bad?? I LOVE horses and that's like horse country...or is that Kentucky?


Kentucky is SERIOUS horse country! Texas is too, but in a different way. Texas has tons and tons of QHs/stock horses, while KY is home to TBs (race horses), American Saddlebreds (one of my faves, my very first horse was an ASB), Arabs (another fave, owned several), and a growing population of Dressage enthusiasts! 

I grew up totally "horsey" and my horse insanity is now transferred to dogs...if that tells you anything.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LMAO! That's why I only buy dark colored shirts



We should just start buying our tee shirts in bulk with two color options: "Dorito orange," or "beer brown" ("Amber," for you sophisticated people out there, LOL!). Hmm...and maybe a "red-wine" burgundy for back-up. But, Jen, this means that if we ever get into vodka, we'll have to walk around in saran-wrap!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> Believe it or not, I got it at Wal-Mart for seven bucks, and it's organic cotton! I wish I'd bought two b/c this one now has red wine stains on it from where Marlowe got a little too enthusiastic one evening. Now the stains are more brown-ish from where I tried to get them out, and it looks kinda like the cartoon puppy took a big crap down the shirt...which almost makes me like it even more, LOL.


Who makes the shirt? Now I have to go on a mission to find it online!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> We should just start buying our tee shirts in bulk with two color options: "Dorito orange," or "beer brown" ("Amber," for you sophisticated people out there, LOL!). Hmm...and maybe a "red-wine" burgundy for back-up. But, Jen, this means that if we ever get into vodka, we'll have to walk around in saran-wrap!!!!


HA now this thread will get plenty of hits


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Who makes the shirt? Now I have to go on a mission to find it online!


It's made by "no boundaries." I tried the Wal-Mart site to see if they have it online, but no luck.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HA now this thread will get plenty of hits


Time to liven' things up! :


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Who makes the shirt? Now I have to go on a mission to find it online!


IF I WAS YOUR PET I'D RUN AWAY S Shirt-Top PuNK EmO lbg - (eBay item 120142340078 end time Sep-13-07 07:52:25 PDT)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

theratthouse said:


> IF I WAS YOUR PET I'D RUN AWAY S Shirt-Top PuNK EmO lbg - (eBay item 120142340078 end time Sep-13-07 07:52:25 PDT)


Thanks for that link!

Unfortunately, the shirt on auction is a small. I am not. :doh: I'll email the seller and see if she knows where to find another one in a different size.


----------

